# И =



## Eftos (Oct 1, 2008)

atonal concerto for microtonal instruments [Op. E07 4.1i]

И =


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting intriguing! Sections almost sounds like reversed form.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

*WARNING TO ALL. TURN YOUR VOLUME DOWN (the lower the better)*


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry! My browser is outdated for _soundcloud. _Try Sendspace to reach more people.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Remembers me an outstanding group called 'Soft Machine' 

Thanks, very interesting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Couchie said:


> *WARNING TO ALL. TURN YOUR VOLUME DOWN (the lower the better)*


You're referring to Wagner I assume.........


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

Couchie said:


> *WARNING TO ALL. TURN YOUR VOLUME DOWN (the lower the better)*


Too late. Damn it.


----------

